# new member saying hi to all



## sinistersamuri (Nov 19, 2007)

hello martial artists i joined this site to meet other martial artists. ive been training for about 3 months now.at our dojo we do aikijitsu,brazilianjitsu,wingchung,and muay thai boxing. i cant pick a fav. i like them all equally, yet differently. i hope to compete in mma eventually. im 24 6foot4 and 240. i have had some people tell me im too old to start but i disagree inside. any thoughts or comments are welcome. i would to chat with some cool people


----------



## bydand (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy cow, I hope you are not too old to start.  I didn't find "my" art until I was in my 30's.  Welcome to Martial Talk, best forum on the web!


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi!

I've heard that people tend to "peak" at 28 -- that's when the bones are hardest!  After that, the bones get brittle with time.

Happy posting and good luck!




Robert


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 19, 2007)

First : welcome to MT

2nd:  I don't think your ever to old to start studying

3rd:  If you want to try MMA then go for it. You will never know if you can do it if you do not try


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL ... funny stuff ... I started my first go-round at age 26. At 34 took a break. Started my second go-round at around 42 ... so go figure ... LOL

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 19, 2007)

Ave.
Took my first martial arts class at age 25 and didn't find the right school until 7 months ago (I'm 32 now).


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Don't listen to the others..Started in my mid 20's..Restarted after a layoff and an industral accident in my mid 30's...Got real serious in my late 40's..


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Didn't start serious martial arts training til I was 30.  Loving every minute of it.  Happy posting.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 19, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the community.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Age is a state of mind - and 24 is way younger than quite a few of my students!


----------

